# Just a little wash



## Satcomer (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a really well made video of some people washing a keyboard. It was done so well I thought people here might like it.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 14, 2008)

I can do better than that. I regularly garnish my keyboard with coffee, tonic water and the odd beer. As long as it's not a great amount, a quick fly over with a hairdryer restores my keyboard to its original state.

_Postscript_: OK, I've wrecked a few keyboards along the way.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 14, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> I can do better than that. I regularly garnish my keyboard with coffee, tonic water and the odd beer. As long as it's not a great amount, a quick fly over with a hairdryer restores my keyboard to its original state.
> 
> _Postscript_: OK, I've wrecked a few keyboards along the way.




Noooo......really?


----------



## reed (Sep 15, 2008)

Satcomer,

 A riot. Reminds me a Lux dishwashing ad from the 1960s. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2008)

Hm... so this is what a clean keyboard will look like?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2008)

reed said:


> Satcomer,
> 
> A riot. Reminds me a Lux dishwashing ad from the 1960s. Thanks for the memories.



 Your that old?  Wow! You make me feel young now.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 16, 2008)

My parents-in-law still own a Hoover vacumn cleaner which they bought in San Francisco in 1958 (they used to live in 8th Street). They made things built to last in those days.


----------



## andychrist (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, it washes.

But will it blend?


----------



## reed (Sep 18, 2008)

Satcomer



> Your that old?  Wow! You make me feel young now.


  I'm not THAT old but I have a good memory of B&W TV when I was a kid.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 18, 2008)

reed said:


> I'm not THAT old but I have a good memory of B&W TV when I was a kid.



You know I was joking right? Sorry to offend you.


----------



## reed (Sep 19, 2008)

Of course I know you were joking. No offence at all. Cheers.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually reed is 93 years old, but he doesn't look a day over 80.


----------



## reed (Sep 19, 2008)

79 Rhisiart, please


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, I was only joking. You're clearly in your mid-seventies.


----------



## reed (Sep 24, 2008)

Not only that IT ......Mixes!


----------

